# Mini ITX J7F4 - RealTek 8110SC



## MrOlsen (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Jetway J7F4 serial mother board with dual 8110SC gigabit realtek nics... I'm experiencing some difficulties where the nics work intermittently... I can usually get them to work more often leaving the controller in promisc mode, but this is not a true solution to the problem... The specs for the board are at -> http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/spec/J7F4K1G5D.pdf


I was wondering if anyone has seen this similar problem with realtek interfaces and if you have any insight on getting it fixed?

-Christopher


----------



## twinmos (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi MrOlsen,
I have the same motherboard and I have similar problem with nic using FreeBSD 7.1-BETA2. I'm searching now, but no solution yet. What FreeBSD version you have?


----------



## twinmos (Nov 27, 2008)

I have applied patch:
http://www.freebsd.org/~yongari/re/re.ephy.patch.20081021
It seems to improve stability. Too early to say for sure but so far it works.


----------



## none (Dec 1, 2008)

great for the info. good to know, as I was planning to buy one of those.
this is the only issue ? 

none


----------

